# Show me your business cards!



## JaimeG

I need some ideas for a business card design. Thanks.ussmileyflag


----------



## snowguys

hope this helps


----------



## JaimeG

Nice, and professional. Did you design it yourself? What software did you use?


----------



## snowguys

a guy that works for me did it he is a good friend i have no idea what he used


----------



## JaimeG

That's cool, anyone else?


----------



## ATV Plow King

Here's our contribution. ussmileyflag


----------



## JaimeG

This is what I have so far, how's it look?


----------



## SCSLLC

Heres Mine







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JaimeG

Do you guys have car signs or magnets or no? Do you use the same design as your cards?


----------



## ATV Plow King

JaimeG;784669 said:


> Do you guys have car signs or magnets or no? Do you use the same design as your cards?


I have vinyl for my dump trailer, same design just moved around a bit.


----------



## hairygary

JaimeG;784620 said:


> This is what I have so far, how's it look?


my suggestions

1. Need a bullet between plowing and salting.
2. Never hypen a word on a business card i.e. salt-ing
3. Take free estimates out of the bulleted section and put it somewhere else.
4. Use a different font, that looks like Times new roman, which is old and stale.
5. Get some help with a logo design, there are cheap companies on the internet.
6. Dont like how it says MSR on top, but says what MSR is on bottom, this should be in same area.

Sorry, but I am just givin you my input, not tryin to knock you.


----------



## JaimeG

Thanks for the tips, I appreciate it. The hyphen was on accident, it wasn't like that until I made it a pdf document. I'll play around with it some more and see what I come up with. Thanks.


----------



## QuadPlower

Is that you in the skid steer? If not, don't take someone elses pic for your business card.

Pics are very hard to get right on a business card and expensive to print.

Take out Lawn Care. If you do it, that's fine, but you main focus now seems to be snow. You want to make it sound/look like you are professional and make enough money doing snow that you don't have to work in the summer.

*M*idwest *S*now *R*emoval

Commercial & Residential
Parking Lots, Driveways,Sidewalks
Salting & Shoveling

FREE Estimates
Insured
Serving the Elgin, IL area

(630) 673-6052


----------



## JaimeG

Thanks for your help quadplower. I wasn't sure about the pic either, I just found it on john deere's website. And removing lawn care is a great idea also, never thought about that.


----------



## snocrete

pic isn't to good but you get the idea......


----------



## JaimeG

Looks nice and simple. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

*Cards*

here is the snow card. there is a thread somewhere already about this I am sure... just cant find it.


----------



## JaimeG

Nice, i'm guessing you paid someone to design it? How much?


----------



## AiRhed

*Here's my new one.*

I still have to make sure Boss cant sue me for the picture....










I cold make you one if you're interested. Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## JaimeG

Thanks for the offer, but we've put the business card idea aside for now, but if I change my mind I might pm you.


----------



## AiRhed

Sounds good. If you weren't so darn far away, I'd say I'll do it for a 12pack of Coke.


----------



## redman6565

here's mine, for what it's worth.


----------



## AiRhed

Very nice, I like it. Says what it needs to say, nuttin more nuttin less.


----------



## redman6565

thanks. color allows it to stick out too


----------



## BeSeenGraphics

Looking good!


----------



## JR Snow Removal

heres mine for s-n-j's


----------



## JaimeG

Nice, I like the diamond plate!


----------



## JR Snow Removal

thanks, it used to just have a black background then i found the black diamond plate and thought it looked better


----------



## Metro Lawn

I have like 20 different designs, but here is the current one. The color mis off from the scan. The red is darker.


----------



## JaimeG

Cool, I like that 1st gen Dodge.


----------



## Pennings Garden

I can't get mine to scan, but go and check out www.vistaprint.com they will make it easy to design your own and if you don't need thousands, they are not that expensive. you can even have them print them for free, but it will then have a vistaprint ad on the back and i did not want that...


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

front of card









back of card.


----------



## JaimeG

I like this one, who came up with the logo?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

thanks i paid these guys to make it for me, basically you tell em what your looking for and a few diffrent designers make a bunch of logos for you, then you tell em what you want changed and so on and you pick the one you like.

http://www.designoutpost.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?forumid=9


----------



## JaimeG

THEGOLDPRO;812773 said:


> thanks i paid these guys to make it for me, basically you tell em what your looking for and a few diffrent designers make a bunch of logos for you, then you tell em what you want changed and so on and you pick the one you like.
> 
> http://www.designoutpost.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?forumid=9


How much did you pay?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

uhhhhh i dont remember maybe $150ish was worth it tho.


----------



## kruser6

How do I post a photo?


----------



## JaimeG

What file type is your card?


----------



## jhook

Here is mine...

I hope it shows for you, if not, then go to my site at www.mistersnow.ca, my biz card is on the left side...


----------



## JaimeG

I have a pretty god idea of what I want now, but now I have to find a name, and my dad and I have no imagination. What did you guys use as inspiration for your company names? Give me some ideas, anything.


----------



## jhook

JaimeG;832694 said:


> I have a pretty god idea of what I want now, but now I have to find a name, and my dad and I have no imagination. What did you guys use as inspiration for your company names? Give me some ideas, anything.


Go with something that at least sounds big and professional. Don't use like "Jim's plowing". My company is MisterSnow - I get a lot of positive comments on the name, many people like it. Use something that indicates you have some authority in the field, something that indicates you know what you are doing and commands respect. It can affect your credibility a lot on a first impression to a customer.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC

JaimeG;832694 said:


> I have a pretty god idea of what I want now, but now I have to find a name, and my dad and I have no imagination. What did you guys use as inspiration for your company names? Give me some ideas, anything.


Well if its your dad and you... you could go with something like your last name and Son.
eg: Smith & Son it shows that its family run, owner operated. people like that

other things that remind people of you...
eg: when I opened my computer store... it was smack in the middle of the town, near the midtown mall, MidtownPC. 
eg: when I opened a coffee shop... I couldn't think of anything... most of my suppliers always said my last name Mandzuk wrong and just called me MR D... so I called the shop MrD's Coffee&Tea
eg: When I decided to buy my first house I wanted it in a company name... I was doodling logos and Came up with Homestar Realty... 
eg: my next thing is I want a self storage site... Pack Rat's Storage - (little cartoon of a cute rat with boxes)

I remember a guy opening a computer store called StupidComputers... everyone remembered it.


----------



## JaimeG

Thanks, I'll think about it.


----------



## teamwoodys

try zazzle.com. There are many ideas you can use. I am not sue if they have any snow plow pics but I designed custom auto painting cards on there and they are great. check the site out. I paid like 40 bucks for 100 of them (front and back) and of course the more you buy the cheaper they get.


----------



## asps4u

Here's mine. I spent $20 for 500 and ended up with 2000 because they put periods between my J & R and weren't supposed to so they sent me an additional 1500 to compensate before I even got the initial order.


----------



## JaimeG

Looks good asps4u.


----------



## teamwoodys

I know its not a plow card, but zazzle.com does great work. Kinda expensive but they stand out from the rest.


----------



## asps4u

JaimeG;835428 said:


> Looks good asps4u.


Thanks, they've got a gloss finish to them and are on a heavy duty paper so they don't fade, smear or get ruined if they get wet, the same as if they were laminated. I've received a lot of compliments from customers and many prospects that I've handed them out to. At the price I paid, I give one to anyone I ever meet, whether they need it or not. lol xysport


----------



## Injunfarian

Just finished mine...
Website is next...


----------



## eicivic

I just made this... Its simple, easy to remember, but informative. Im sure you could pay to have something more professional. But i figured i would try to help you out.


----------



## timberseal

No snowplowing info on this card but......


----------



## JaimeG

eicivic;849521 said:


> I just made this... Its simple, easy to remember, but informative. Im sure you could pay to have something more professional. But i figured i would try to help you out.


Nice! Do you do this for a living?


----------



## eicivic

JaimeG;849992 said:


> Nice! Do you do this for a living?


Acutally no. LOL... I own and operate an automotive repair facility. Its a fairly good size shop. We have 6 bays, and i have 6 employees. We're just across the street from the famous Bass Pro in Springfield, MO. I am only 26 and i have dabbled in a little this and that. I have two websites i have designed as well. minibender.com & bestdiscountmuffler.50webs.com


----------



## nh785

bussiness cards are a thing of the past I dont waste time or money on them


----------



## timberseal

nh785;851135 said:


> bussiness cards are a thing of the past I dont waste time or money on them


I would hope your just kidding - I had a $39,000 job come from that little 7 cent pc of paper


----------



## JaimeG

nh785;851135 said:


> bussiness cards are a thing of the past I dont waste time or money on them


Why do you say that?


----------



## nh785

timber don't tell me you got a job because you gave out a card and the cust was so impressed with your card he hired you. paper is the past. email,web,phone are the new ways of staying in touch. business cards will go the way of paper files and the phonebook.


----------



## JaimeG

How will they know your email, phone, or website without looking at your business card?


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

nh785;851246 said:


> timber don't tell me you got a job because you gave out a card and the cust was so impressed with your card he hired you. paper is the past. email,web,phone are the new ways of staying in touch. business cards will go the way of paper files and the phonebook.


i didnt even know kentucky had email,web,and phone yet.


----------



## nh785

how did they get your card?


----------



## nh785

you can pick on me but leave kentucky out of it. you're gonna piss off my sister/wife.


----------



## timberseal

You have no clue what your talking about..... The customer picked up the card at menards while looking at options to remedy the peeling paint on their home and decks. Of course thats not to say the card made the sale but it is to say I wouldn't have had the opportunity to speak with them without the business card. 

Your business card without a doubt will provide the greatest return on investment than any other form of advertising you will do......... IF YOU USE IT RIGHT.


----------



## eicivic

Geee.... I guess all the printing companies are going to go out of business now.. Thanks for the update.





LMAO!!!! Got to be kidding me... What will we hear next?


----------



## wdcs1

MIDTOWNPC;786479 said:


> here is the snow card. there is a thread somewhere already about this I am sure... just cant find it.


Damn I just had a guy make me a banner. He used that same truck design. Must have not been his own. Your card looks a lot better than the banner this guy made me.


----------



## Ducke

*Live from the Duck Pond*

Here is my card


----------



## redman6565

nh785;851135 said:


> bussiness cards are a thing of the past I dont waste time or money on them


business cards are still relatively important. I still hand them out to all my customers after i get the sale so that they can post it in the stores for managers to call and like states before, it has led to emails and phone calls because all of that info is printed on it. i still know many businesses that keep a roladex handy with various company's business cards in there including myself


----------



## Schuley

Here's mine so far...i'd like some input on it from someone, what do you think?


----------



## procut

I definatly would not say that business cards are a thing of the past, I still get asked for them all the time.


----------



## JR Snow Removal

I can tell you business cards are not a thing of the past we print business cards everyday. Any reputable company has business cards, so when you talk to a customer and they want your contact info what do you do write it down on a napkin? or tell them your website and hope they remember it? Business cards are a lost leader.


----------



## QuadPlower

Business cards are not a thing of the past. But as soon as I get one, the info goes in my Palm and I discard the card. (or give it back)

As long as you have your email & web page address on it, they will keep being usefull.


----------



## asps4u

I got all my plow jobs from my business cards, so I have to agree, they are not a thing of the past. I'm in the process of building my website now, so in a week or so, new cards are getting printed and I will hand deliver one to each customer to make sure they have my latest update. I don't know how anyone can run a business without cards.  But to each their own I guess


----------



## lawn king

nh785;851135 said:


> bussiness cards are a thing of the past I dont waste time or money on them


Asinine statement from a person that cant spell business!


----------



## nh785

getting plow guys riled up is almost as easy as my 4 year old son. and almost as mulch fun.


----------

